# Ps5 4.03 Jailbreak Coming?



## HellGhast (Jan 16, 2022)

Hey guys, I just read this on Wololo, Ps5 4.03 jailbreak is being hinted, so I wanted to share here.

https://wololo.net/2022/01/16/ps5-jailbreak-incoming/

Pretty exciting if it turns out true.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 16, 2022)

Where can i download 4.03 firmware?


----------



## grubgrub (Jan 16, 2022)

Where can i find a ps5 with 4.03.
Do new ps5's have the old 4.03 firmware?


----------



## isoboy (Jan 16, 2022)

I got one in December and it's on 3.20.


----------



## HellGhast (Jan 16, 2022)

isoboy said:


> I got one in December and it's on 3.20.



That's cool, my advice is Do NOT Update!

My gut tells me good things acoming, so stay on 3.20 firmware.
My niece wants to get a Ps5, but they are still hard to come buy, but I told her she'd better buy asap so as to get old stocks Ps5 with a low firmware below 4.03, I'll share your post with her.

On the other hand I can't decide whether to get a 9.00 Ps4 or a Ps5. I don't exactly have $1000 to splurge on a Ps5 so in Dec I tried to buy a Ps4 slim but none in stock then. The Ps4s came back in stock later @650 but I'm not sure it makes sense to buy a Ps4 at $650.


----------



## isoboy (Jan 16, 2022)

HellGhast said:


> That's cool, my advice is Do NOT Update!
> 
> My gut tells me good things acoming, so stay on 3.20 firmware.
> My niece wants to get a Ps5, but they are still hard to come buy, but I told her she'd better buy asap so as to get old stocks Ps5 with a low firmware below 4.03, I'll share your post with her.
> ...


I've got two. I finally hacked my PS4 yesterday. Well... "hacked"...you're pushing payloads to it. I suppose you can call that hacked. Only problem is the hardware is shit and I can get it all on pc but it'll be nice to have I guess. There are quite a few PSVR games I haven't tried yet.


----------



## HellGhast (Jan 16, 2022)

isoboy said:


> I've got two. I finally hacked my PS4 yesterday. Well... "hacked"...you're pushing payloads to it. I suppose you can call that hacked. Only problem is the hardware is shit and I can get it all on pc but it'll be nice to have I guess. There are quite a few PSVR games I haven't tried yet.



You have 2 Ps5's, that's awesome coz that way you can update one of them if new interesting Ps5 games come out. I might do that myself if my financials improve, meanwhile I'll definitely buy the one.


----------



## G33ksquad (Jan 16, 2022)

HellGhast said:


> That's cool, my advice is Do NOT Update!
> 
> My gut tells me good things acoming, so stay on 3.20 firmware.
> My niece wants to get a Ps5, but they are still hard to come buy, but I told her she'd better buy asap so as to get old stocks Ps5 with a low firmware below 4.03, I'll share your post with her.
> ...


What country are you in? In the US there has been a significant improvement in inventory, also PS4 slims are available through Sony via PlayStation direct for $299.


----------



## HellGhast (Jan 17, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> What country are you in? In the US there has been a significant improvement in inventory, also PS4 slims are available through Sony via PlayStation direct for $299.


Am not in the US so pricing over here is hella shady. Imagine even Ps4 slims are hard to get post post covid with stores hiking prices. Although back in 2019 and early 2020 prices for slims were average of $350.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 17, 2022)

grubgrub said:


> Where can i find a ps5 with 4.03.
> Do new ps5's have the old 4.03 firmware?


*"Where can i find a ps5" *
Thats a very good question sir


----------



## isoboy (Jan 17, 2022)

HellGhast said:


> You have 2 Ps5's, that's awesome coz that way you can update one of them if new interesting Ps5 games come out. I might do that myself if my financials improve, meanwhile I'll definitely buy the one.


I only keep two because I need one updated for a single game that's a forced online game. It straight up sucks. I will eventually have to decide on which console to keep, this is just dumb.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jan 17, 2022)

well for me there is no online gaming as i play rpg most of the time , will probably keep my ps5 on low firmware till there is a hack/jailbreak. i ve already have a series x too


----------

